# Broke New Ground



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Unloaded at the first spot last night and checked all of the best spots and the water at every one of them looked like coffee with a couple of scoops of creamer. Retrailered the boat and made about a 25 minute ride to the new spot and the water was perfect. Made pretty good run on the boat to some ground I had prescouted thanks to Google Earth and picked up the first fish within about 15 minutes. We ended up with 20 flatties and 14 mullet. I didn't get any pics of the mullet this time. I gave them away before I had a chance to take any pics.

















Different angle








These were the biggest 5. All were over the 4lb mark. Just for reference, the tailgate they are laying on belongs to a full size Chevy.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice haul!!! looks like moving to a different spot really paid off!!!! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Well done man!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Another good haul!!:clap

When do you work?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Persisitance, thats what I need to keep doing. I've tried a few times over here and the water is like "Tang". Maybe I should just change locations and get me some keepers! Great job man! Its always worth the drive for you. You always bring home the flatties, and some decent ones too!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (9/17/2008)*Another good haul!!:clap
> 
> When do you work?


When I'm not fishin'!!!

I know sounds kind of lazy don't it. Things are pretty slow us this time of year for usso it allows me a little bit more free time to get to the really important things like chasin the ever elusive flat fish!!!


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Liittle Lagoon!*


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Frayed Knot (9/18/2008)**Liittle Lagoon!*


Sounds to me like someone is grabbing for straws!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! that is amazing! ive never really done too good the few times ive flounder gigged. you scout for flounder like i scout for deer!! thats cool. if you ever need a tag along, id love to learn from a pro :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

We'll start the bidding at $50.00 for info on Five Prongs spot.

Five Prongs, for $100 I won't say a word..oke ... J/K man, nice fish!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (9/18/2008)*We'll start the bidding at $50.00 for info on Five Prongs spot.
> 
> Five Prongs, for $100 I won't say a word..oke ... J/K man, nice fish!


As long as your willing to split the profit!!! :moon


----------

